# Sealed Lighting Fumigation.



## gmihok (Apr 29, 2013)

There are different ratings for Clean room fixtures, you may need to upgrade to a different rating that is completely sealed. All the major manufacturers make them, very $$$$.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

what's the model of the luminaires you are currently using ?


----------



## Gonzothegr81 (Feb 21, 2009)

I will check.


----------



## Calorchard (Sep 16, 2011)

https://www.google.com/search?q=exp...82,d.cGE&fp=cd3787ee25ff9ecd&biw=1024&bih=672


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Doesn't someone make a positive air pressure system which you could install in your conduit system. That would keep the phosphate out. Just like 2 psi.


----------

